# Little faucet help please



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Need to get a cartridge for this Tub / Shower faucet ,,,, anyone know which it is ?
Thanks !!

Cal


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

American Standard, looks like to me.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Total Guess = Kohler


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We need to see the cartridge.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks !! Seeing the cartridge might be a problem ,,,, this thing is such a mess if i pull it out --- I'M SCREWED !!


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Screw the cartridge, the whole valve needs to be replaced with a newer, better faucet. Or no guarantee whatsoever.

That is my take on it.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

It might be an old Delta


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Kohler Right Temp.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Kohler Right Temp.


 Maybe so ,,, thought the same thing ,,yet NOT A BIT of writing on any trim ,etc. And WHEN has kohler EVER missed a chance to put their name on anything !! :laughing:

THX !


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

The hanle looks like a price pfister but from what i can see from that angle it looks like a kohler cartridge. do you have a straight on picture and a picture of the escutcheon plate?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Jim ,,, here you go . The thing that is throwing me off is the rotted brass mount ring in the back ,,,


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

ok, it really looks like a kohler. i am guessing a number 77886 or damn close. that ring screams kohler to me.

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...L_enUS359&sa=N&um=1&ei=5Y9GS-KLLIeVtgfGo8HqAQ


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

maybe not that model but i think it's kohler. will need to see it removed to look better. i know your afraid of go to the point of no return but thats the next step.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I was thinking Kohler too when I saw the ring. Other than that, I don't have a reason to suspect it's a Kohler valve. I don't recognize the handle even though it sort of looks Am. Standard to me. 






Paul


----------



## dapperdan (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks like a kohler to me.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah ,,, gotta pull it and have a decent Moen or Delta or ,,,, on the truck just in case .

Thanks guys !


----------



## dapperdan (Dec 25, 2008)

Try looking up Kohler coralais single handle model k15131, k15132, k15133


----------



## dapperdan (Dec 25, 2008)

I think it is a Kohler Coralais old one try contacting Kohler send them picture to verify parts are still available. The 15495 on handle may be an old part number. When I did a search on kohler 15495 I did find a listing for shower handle.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

dapperdan said:


> I think it is a Kohler Coralais old one try contacting Kohler send them picture to verify parts are still available. The 15495 on handle may be an old part number. When I did a search on kohler 15495 I did find a listing for shower handle.


 Thanks Dan !! I tried that search also and got nothing :furious: This thing is starting to piss me OFF !!!


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Makes me think of an old Mixet....



Cal said:


> Need to get a cartridge for this Tub / Shower faucet ,,,, anyone know which it is ?
> Thanks !!
> 
> Cal


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I agree with dan send them pictures to kohler and see if they can confirm that it's one of theirs. I really think it's a kohler just need to nail down the model.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumbers ,,,, it's confirmed and ordered PRice Pfister


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

wow. while it looked like a price pfister handle the body didn't look like one. what model? because it did look like an avanta handle.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> wow. while it looked like a price pfister handle the body didn't look like one. what model? because it did look like an avanta handle.


 Not quite sue ,,, sent pics to my Parts Unlimited guy Guru . He said blah,blah blah , i said " OK " . Try to find out for ya :thumbup:


----------

